# Weird P99 Flaw



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Ok, I had a customer tell me about his first P99 tonight and all I could do while he was telling me this was think, "I gotta bring this back to the forum!"

Apparently this guy had bought an early model P99 and when he brought it to the range the first time he found out the thing was full auto. It would go full auto, then the last round would hang up. He spent a year trying to get Walther to take the gun back, and they kept telling him nothing was wrong. He eventually wrote to the company president who asked him to send it in, then took a look. He was sent a new P99, which he never had any issues with, and was told, "This one you sent is never leaving here again."

But he said he found out later that his was not the only one. Apparently the early models had a flaw, at least in some of them, that made them do this same thing.

Has anyone here had experience with this or heard about it before? This was news to me!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I have heard stories of other guns going auto. On the Walther forum, there has been discuss recently about guns supposedly going auto. Some members who claim they thought their gun did this eventually realized it was them. According to them, the gun has a short reset, and if you quickly bring the trigger to the reset point during the recoil stage, its easy to fire it again and again and make it seem like it is auto.

I tend to fire with more time inbetween rounds, so I've never tried this.

Part of his story sounds suspect - the last part about the company president and the quote you gave. I'm not saying that because I am a P99 fan. I'd say the same thing if U were telling me about a Beretta or Sig or whatever. If the story is true, he either added more to it, or something... Souinds kinda fishy to me with the ending... But, who knows...

Any company can make some guns w/ issues.


----------



## Hal8000 (May 8, 2006)

Shipwreck is right, the P99 has a short reset and with practice, can be fired very rapidly. When I first started shooting my P99, every once in a while, it would happen almost on accident, until I got the hang of it... It's a neat trigger once you get use to it...

I suppose any gun can have a "foopaw" and go full auto, but I'm sure it's a very rare thing indeed...


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Yup, any semiauto can go full auto. Crap happens. It happens in 1911s with semi-regularity when kitchen table "gunsmiths" and "parts changers" futz with the trigger. I had an AR7 that would buzz occasionally. ARs sometimes double and triple. <shrug> Anything can break or malfunction.

I have heard nothing about this problem being widespread with P99s, though.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, I've heard that it is really easy to do with a 1911.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Part of his story sounds suspect - the last part about the company president and the quote you gave. I'm not saying that because I am a P99 fan. I'd say the same thing if U were telling me about a Beretta or Sig or whatever. If the story is true, he either added more to it, or something... Souinds kinda fishy to me with the ending... But, who knows...


The _whole_ story sounded suspect to me! LOL! That's why I brought it up. He was wowing some sales people and a few customers and I wanted to call BS on the story.

"Believe none of what you hear and half of what you see." Good motto.


----------



## billdeserthills (Oct 5, 2006)

*Full Auto Fire*

I had a Feather 9mm Carbine for a short time, as soon as I learned it's accurate range was about 20 yards I got rid of it. It had a weak firing pin spring and used to shoot a string of two or three rounds in succession every so often.


----------

